# Hubert Schillings book - Where??



## DiegoVV (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I am having a hard time finding the famous Hubert Schilling´s "Boxer-, Reihen- und V-Motoren als Model".

It seems to be discontinued, so getting a hard copy is almost impossible. Is there any place where I can find a download? Payed of course.

Anyhow, being this a discontinued item, I assume it´s not illegal to share it...isn´t it?

Thank you very much


----------



## Hopper (Apr 26, 2017)

No idea where to find it but I do know that copyright law exists after the book has gone out of print, so no it's not strictly legal to copy and share it. Not that anyone on the internet takes notice of such laws.


----------



## Hopper (Apr 26, 2017)

Seems to be a used copy here
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...n-und-v-motoren-als-modell/616355752-249-2152

But my German is not great and their translation is even less great.


----------



## ICEpeter (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello Diego,
Go for it  - its the book you are looking for.

Peter J.


----------



## DiegoVV (Apr 27, 2017)

Thankyou Hopper.

Yes, that´s exactly what I was looking for, but this webpage is only a redirect to ebay and unfortunately, the item was sold time ago. :wall:

After some tries, I am willing to pay twice or four times the original price if I find it.


----------



## Barnbikes (Apr 27, 2017)

Try this page.
http://www.buch24.de/3215-0/3-711720-1.html


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Apr 27, 2017)

DiegoVV said:


> Thankyou Hopper.
> 
> Yes, that´s exactly what I was looking for, but this webpage is only a redirect to ebay and unfortunately, the item was sold time ago. :wall:
> 
> After some tries, I am willing to pay twice or four times the original price if I find it.



If I get Your email-adress I can help.


----------



## DiegoVV (Apr 28, 2017)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> If I get Your email-adress I can help.



Thank ou Niels. I sent you a PM.


----------



## DiegoVV (Apr 28, 2017)

Barnbikes said:


> Try this page.
> http://www.buch24.de/3215-0/3-711720-1.html



Good find, but unfortunately again...out of stock. This thing is really hard to get.


----------



## johanvanzanten (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Diego,

I made a black and white copy of the book a few years ago.
I don't need it any more because I have the original book now.
If you are interested to have the copy give me a mail.
I am not intended to earn money for it so you can have it for free exept for the postage.

Best regards,

Johan van Zanten.
The Netherlands.

[email protected]


----------

